# Why is there a "hole" in the side boards?



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

this question came up in a german goat forum and I couldn't answer it.

If I look at a sawbuck saddle for horses, the side boards are more or less rectangular without the clearly defined "hole" that the goat packsaddle side boards have along the top.

Is this there because of an anatomic difference between goats and horses or to reduce weight?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It has two purposes. The primary reason is weight reduction since much of the top portion of the sideboard on a goat is not touching the goat. The other more minor reason is to provide a "cradle" to help hold items placed cross wise on the saddle like sleeping pads and stuff sacks. Where the sideboard is completely flat on the animals back like with a horse saddle or the Northwest Custom fit saddles, the cut out would not help.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks


----------

